# JOGL - Bild wird immer wieder weiß



## jason (19. Aug 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt auch noch JOGL installiert, aber immer wenn ich das hier (und das von den vorherigen Kapiteln) ausführe, erscheint das Bild, so wie es sein soll, wird dann aber immer wieder nach einer Sekunde weiß. Wenn ich die Fenstergröße aber ändere, sieht man das richtige Bild wieder eine Sekunde.
Die Beispiele auf der JOGL Seite funktionieren aber.

Edit: Alles, was sich bewegt, geht, alles andere nicht.

MfG jason


----------



## Woron (20. Aug 2009)

Hast du den Code 1:1 übernommen und die neueste JOGL Version verwendet?

Hatte mit dem Tutorial das Problem dass es zB eine Funktion nicht mehr gab in JOGL die im Tutorial verwendet wird. Ev. liegts daran.


----------



## jason (20. Aug 2009)

Ja, den Code habe ich so übernommen.
In anderen Tutorials, bei denen die Methode "display(...)" immer wieder aufgerufen wird, gehts...
Scheint wohl daran zu liegen.

MfG jason


----------

